# Cowardly Visitor



## Smitty37 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a coward visiting Smitty's Pen Works .... How do I know it is a coward?  This person sends 'General Inquiry" emails using fake names and fake email addresses.  But, at least he is visiting the store....


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 21, 2016)

Take all kinds Smitty.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes....I have a pretty good idea who it is, but I'm not exactly sure so won't mention the name....Actually I think there are 2 possibilities but one is more likely than the other.


----------



## magpens (Feb 21, 2016)

NOT me .... !!!! . LOL ! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## fitty (Feb 21, 2016)

Use Google Analytics to figure out where the traffic is coming from.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 21, 2016)

magpens said:


> NOT me .... !!!! . LOL ! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


Nope, when you are giving me grief you don't try to hide it.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mbroberg (Feb 21, 2016)

With all the things going on this month on the IAP, THAT is how someone has to amuse themselves?  Sad.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 21, 2016)

Too weird.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 21, 2016)

fitty said:


> Use Google Analytics to figure out where the traffic is coming from.


I don't care where it's coming from...if that the way that person gets their jollies let 'em have their fun.  Delete works fine for those emails and trust me, I can tell which ones they are.


----------



## mark james (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Smitty!  Not being part of the nonsense is an added benefit - which the vendors have to parse every day!

Many - including me, do not appreciate/acknowledge what our wonderful IAP Vendors deal with on an everyday basis.  

Having an online business has many advantages and disadvantages... and we (the common folk) often do not appreciate/realize/acknowledge what "our" vendors go through to offer their products.   I

 Thank you all!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 21, 2016)

Me thinks Mark doth protest too much - I blame Mark James! :biggrin:


----------



## Akula (Feb 21, 2016)

Block the IP?


----------



## mark james (Feb 21, 2016)

maxwell_smart007 said:


> Me thinks Mark doth protest too much - I blame Mark James! :biggrin:



Yea... It's all my..fault..:tongue:

HOWEVER!!!!  I do have sympathy with those who have online stores, etc...

And!!! I feel their pain (discomfort) for doing basic ... every-day business.  I have MANY sympathies for their issues.  

This is in no respect to a specific vendor - they ALL have the same issues.... which WE are often times ignorant of ...

To be continued...


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2016)

On NCIS Magee can trace the IP address and tell you who it is, where they are and if they are on line with a matter of a few key strokes. This not possible???:biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Feb 21, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> On NCIS Magee can trace the IP address and tell you who it is, where they are and if they are on line with a matter of a few key strokes. This not possible???:biggrin:



ALL is possible on NCIS!


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 21, 2016)

mark james said:


> Thanks Smitty!  Not being part of the nonsense is an added benefit - which the vendors have to parse every day!
> 
> Many - including me, do not appreciate/acknowledge what our wonderful IAP Vendors deal with on an everyday basis.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I appreciate your comments.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2016)

mark james said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > On NCIS Magee can trace the IP address and tell you who it is, where they are and if they are on line with a matter of a few key strokes. This not possible???:biggrin:
> ...



I love that show but have to say it was better with Ziva kicking  butt. Love the sound effects tapping of the keys then the bings it is on the big screen and couple clicks of the mouse and the next picture matches everything they are saying. Oh Hollywood.:biggrin:


----------



## ronaldcolby (Feb 21, 2016)

I get 3 or 4 of these type of inquires a week about my "products?".  They are nothing more than spam and scammers, especially if they don't mention a product and or have an attachement (malware in them).  Best just delete and forget.


----------



## CREID (Feb 21, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> On NCIS Magee can trace the IP address and tell you who it is, where they are and if they are on line with a matter of a few key strokes. This not possible???:biggrin:



Who cares what Magee can do. Now, I watch it for Abbie. :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 21, 2016)

CREID said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > On NCIS Magee can trace the IP address and tell you who it is, where they are and if they are on line with a matter of a few key strokes. This not possible???:biggrin:
> ...



Too strange for me.  Ziva was the diva.:biggrin:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 21, 2016)

ronaldcolby said:


> I get 3 or 4 of these type of inquires a week about my "products?".  They are nothing more than spam and scammers, especially if they don't mention a product and or have an attachement (malware in them).  Best just delete and forget.


Actually this one actually goes to the site, knows me, mentions other IAP Vendors by name, mentions specific products and sometimes includes a picture from my web site.  I'm sure it is a member here or at least some one who frequents this place.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Cowardly and Stupid*

The visitor proved today that he is not only a coward (which he might some day outgrow) but also incredibly stupid which he'll never be able to fix.  He has shown that he has a reading comprehension disability.  While trying to make a satirical comment regarding joining Smitty's Club he talked about Paying to join.  Of course Smitty's club has been closed to new members except by invitation for quite some time and when given it has been free....


----------



## SteveG (Feb 22, 2016)

Who was it that first said: "You can't Fix Stupid"?


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 22, 2016)

SteveG said:


> Who was it that first said: "You can't Fix Stupid"?


 


I believe it was Jesus.....he said ......"Forgive them Father, they know not what they have done."   Or something to that affect.  Smitty, if you can, just ignore them.  They are a sad statement of the way people are today.

Everyone wants the answer NOW.
If you tell them it will take two weeks.......they want it in ten days.
Tell them the price and they always try to get you to lower it.
And forget it, if you are not going faster then the limit posted.......They are in a hurry.

Thankfully.........it is only one.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 22, 2016)

O I can ignore them....but I think he is following this thread.....not posting but following so I can tell him how stupid he is and he can't respond.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 22, 2016)

Hah! :RockOn:


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 22, 2016)

Well just so he knows for sure---I do know who you are and I can spot your emails a mile away.





duncsuss said:


> Hah! :RockOn:


----------



## alphageek (Feb 22, 2016)

Smitty37 said:


> The visitor proved today that he is not only a coward (which he might some day outgrow) but also incredibly stupid which he'll never be able to fix.  He has shown that he has a reading comprehension disability.  While trying to make a satirical comment regarding joining Smitty's Club he talked about Paying to join.  Of course Smitty's club has been closed to new members except by invitation for quite some time and when given it has been free....




Wow!   Smitty I have to say that you thinking he might outgrow it is some really hopeful thinking.   I know the type.   Heck - for all I know, I might even know your tormentor.   I'm glad that you don't seem to be letting it get to you.   Keep the positive attitude and don't feed the troll!


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 22, 2016)

You Do know him Dean.





alphageek said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > The visitor proved today that he is not only a coward (which he might some day outgrow) but also incredibly stupid which he'll never be able to fix.  He has shown that he has a reading comprehension disability.  While trying to make a satirical comment regarding joining Smitty's Club he talked about Paying to join.  Of course Smitty's club has been closed to new members except by invitation for quite some time and when given it has been free....
> ...


----------



## jeff (Feb 22, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> On NCIS Magee can trace the IP address and tell you who it is, where they are and if they are on line with a matter of a few key strokes. This not possible???:biggrin:



We know who this person is. The same one who was banned a few days ago. He's been sending me threatening messages through the admin contact link, trying to register new accounts, and I believe is behind a couple of the latest attacks on our server. I don't think he's smart enough to do it himself, but you can hire out that dirty job. It is surprisingly cheap to cause a web site serious grief. He operates behind an anonymous web proxy, so it's impossible to block him. 

There's a little bit of an interesting story here. In my attempts to get this person to stop being such a troll, I accepted his offer to make some Bash gifts. I thought if he got engaged with our activities, he might be more amenable to being a decent person. We agreed on coasters, which were to be made of some kind of solid surface material and CNC machined. On the same day as a post he made which was the ultimate cause for his banning, he informed me that he was not willing to make a coaster for a particular member for whom I had requested one, because he felt the member disrespected him. 

Shortly after he informed me that he was not making the coasters, I banned him for completely unrelated reasons. He saved me the trouble of telling him I no longer was interested in coasters because I was banning him. He has decided that the reason he was banned was because he refused to make the coasters, which is not the case. So, daily for the last week I've gotten messages such as this:



> Real mature. I refused to make coasters for you and you ban me?
> Just don't use my design, it is copyrighted and I have the time/date stamped proof of when I presented the idea to you. I save everything!
> 
> You were hoping to get the coasters, and when you found out I wasn't doing them, your feelings got hurt and you banned me.
> ...



You all know that banning someone is my last resort, and this is certainly a case when I waited too long. I apologize that I let this bad apple linger for longer than I should have!


----------



## Curly (Feb 22, 2016)

Jeff am I fake or real? :bulgy-eyes: I worry about my existence sometimes.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 22, 2016)

Because I have been asked privately if the coward is Ed Street I will say this *NO it is definitely not Ed Street.  *Ed and I have disagreed often enough but he has never tried to hide his identity or tried to impersonate someone else.  Ed is up front with his opinions.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 22, 2016)

Thanks for sharing this info Jeff! Smitty, I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Feb 22, 2016)

Smells like "water" if you get my drift.


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2016)

Got to love the trolls.  It's a shame that some folks are just so miserable that they can't resist trying to make others miserable too.  Oh well, been my experience that water (h20) eventually evaporates. 

The earth is slow but the ox is patient.  Your Zen saying of the day.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 22, 2016)

Why does this not surprise me. The same distinct use of words were used in PM's to me. Banning him was not a loss it was a gain for the site. Something is wrong there with this person and I hope he gets help.


----------



## SteveG (Feb 22, 2016)

I detected a definite putrid stench while reading the summary by Jeff!


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 22, 2016)

> Must feel good to fake a membership number and only have 20 members that  even care to post, and three are vendors that primarily post to promote  their business.



I'm surprised you vendors haven't figured out it's a losing proposition spending all your time and energy promoting yourselves to all the fake members here.

Haven't you noticed you never get any business from this site?


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 22, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> > Must feel good to fake a membership number and only have 20 members that  even care to post, and three are vendors that primarily post to promote  their business.
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you vendors haven't figured out it's a losing proposition spending all your time and energy promoting yourselves to all the fake members here.
> ...


Just trying to get enough to cover those $750 blanks (Vendors buy things too).


----------



## The Penguin (Feb 23, 2016)

jeff said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > On NCIS Magee can trace the IP address and tell you who it is, where they are and if they are on line with a matter of a few key strokes. This not possible???:biggrin:
> ...


I used to be a "super moderator" on a site like IAP...some days I miss all the drama...and most days...I don't.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you Jeff for not letting one BAD APPLE spoil the site. I've had my share of site problems but was told it wasn't from the wet one, but still have my doubts.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 25, 2016)

The Low life sissy obviously on the medication nospineatol, who aside from lacking any intestinal fortitude is also about as stupid as a person can be is back....I sent him an email telling him that I knew who he was - he replied to that email acting like he didn't know what I was talking about.  

The very next day he sent another email from my store referencing things from the email I sent him telling me to keep guessing.  How stupid is that?

So I will tell nospineatol that I am not guessing - i know who you are and you know that I know who you are so your lilly livered, weak kneed, baby bottomed, backbone missing actions are wasting your time.  It took me 1.5 second to delete your last effort.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ok, while I can commiserate with the idea that people are upset, I don't think it does any good to allow personal attacks on anyone - even someone who is not longer a member here. 

With that in mind, I'm going to close this thread.


----------

